# New to Routan Please Help!!



## gavakie (May 7, 2015)

Just got a 2010 Routan yesterday. I noticed the maps on the navigation were off and was reading about updating the DVD player/Unit and maps. Whats the best way to go about this? I found a map kit on VW but was 200 bucks...OUCH! Any suggestions for a newbie here?


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

It's pay to play on the maps unfortunately. 

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## gavakie (May 7, 2015)

*What about the actual stereo?*



58kafer said:


> It's pay to play on the maps unfortunately.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk



What about the actual stereo? Does it need updates? What about any links with instructions on the dang thing?


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

On the lower right there is a radio code like RER, what is your's?

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zambee500 (Jun 23, 2011)

There is a TON of information at this link, especially the first 3 posts but also be sure to read the entire first and second pages:
http://www.jeepforum.com/forum/f96/mygig-database-thread-960968/

You can DIY if you can download compressed files, extract and burn to disc. Read that link carefully about disc requirements. The USB port does NOT work for updating software. Alternatively, you could post to that thread what unit you have (3-letter code 58kafer mentioned above) and you might find someone willing to send you their discs, as the discs are of no further use after a successful update. And beware that doing it wrong can lead to bricking the head unit and they ain't cheap to replace. Some of the s/w application updates require multi-step updates before you can get to the current update. (i.e., going straight to the current update from a very old version can also brick the head unit.)


----------



## gavakie (May 7, 2015)

*rer*

It says RER


----------



## JETwagen (Mar 1, 2002)

I was able to update my radio firmware for free from a download, however, I don't think that site is running anymore. As for the maps, FWIK it's $200 for every update and maps get updated like 4 times a year, so I took my $200 and bought a Garmin with lifetime map updates.:wave:


----------



## CDJackson (Feb 28, 2013)

If you bought the vehicle from a dealer you could try to get them to provide you with updated maps free of charge. That's what I did for our 2012 Routan. It was a certified pre-owned model that was only six months old when we bought it, but the maps were more than two years out-of-date. I complained to the dealer that the mapping software should have at least been current to when the car was new. It took a considerable amount of effort, but they finally agreed to send me the $199 navigation update CD at no charge. There's not really any way to update the maps otherwise. The head unit software you can download online just updates the operating software, not the maps database.


----------

